# Removing guides



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Whats the best possible way to remove guides from your rod and not harm your blank?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm no expert at it, but from my experience, i would say take your time to do a good clean job and use a really sharp knife. I use one of those knives with the replaceable carpenter blades.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

I take an old sharp knife and cut thru the guide wrapping right on top of the metal guide foot. this way you won't cut the blank.. from this point you can usually peel the wrapping off the guide and rod blank. Take your time and be careful not to deep cut the blank


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

toejam said:


> I take an old sharp knife and cut thru the guide wrapping right on top of the metal guide foot. this way you won't cut the blank.. from this point you can usually peel the wrapping off the guide and rod blank. Take your time and be careful not to deep cut the blank


Yep. Make sure your cut is on the foot of the guide. Very mild heat (VERY mild...like a hairdryer on low) will also help soften the epoxy finish. You have to be very careful and don't get it so hot you can't touch it. It's risky, but heat will help if used judiciously. You have to remember that epoxy of some sort is holding your blank together as well, so too much heat and the blank will be ruined.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*agree*

In a Ken Preston video he did exactly what has been described. Use a LITTLE heat to warm the epoxy and then with a razor blade cut thru the epoxy and thread wrap starting on top of the guide foot and working out towards the end of the foot. If it is a double foot do both feet. The guide should be able to be pulled free at this point.Once you get that far you should be able to peel off the thread and epoxy, get the majority of the gunk off the rod and you may need a little solvent (acetone) to completely clean the blank to ready it for a new guide.


----------

